
Trump address Twitter numbers appear to be boosted by 'bots' - nngrey
http://www.politico.com/story/2017/03/trump-speech-twitter-235590
======
nngrey
I have been struck by the number of accounts supporting Trump that appear to
be either bots or part of a slick marketing campaign. Many of them have glossy
photoshopped backgrounds that include Trump, Pence and American imagery. The
tweets are vociferous and highly partisan. It's actually a little overwhelming
and has pushed me away from the platform.

~~~
returnbuyer
Why do you think they're bots? Because they have nicknames? Good branding is
now a sign of automation? Lol

